# ICSI success



## nikki1304

Anyone have an idea what the success rates are for IVF/ICSI? 

Or any success with 1 try?

I cant afford to pay out £4000 everytime but I am so desperate to be a Mum. If the chances are high then I will go for it in a few months. Im 23 if age makes a difference (which I think it does)

Also anyone in the UK know any clinics with the best success?

:dust:


----------



## montana84

Hi Nikki,

Just started ICSI in Feb, We were told that the success rate for ICSI (for my age 26) is between 35%-40%...... We are just staying positive, with everythin crossed that it works 1st time.

Hope that helps x


----------



## spidergirl

Hi hun am waiting to start icsi as well and am also 23. You will have a better chance being in your early 20s but is still in the 30% range. Would you be able to get it on the nhs you are allowed up to 3 trys. Have you looked on the hfea web site it has the success rates for each clinic on there. Any ways good luck xx


----------



## worrywort76

I had ICSI with my 1st round of IVF (in Dec/2010) and it didn't work due to poor embryo quality. We did round 2 last month with ICSI and AH and im 5wk2d pregnant! I will be 35 next month, so my odds weren't ever as good as you young ladies. Good luck!


----------



## NeyNey

I just wanted to say that we had success on the first round hun...So it does happen!

wishing you the best of luck xo


----------



## labmommy

hmm that's interesting. I just saw an RE and discussed ivf with icsi (as is his recommendation). I am 29 with stage 3 or 4 endo (tbd) and oh has mild male factor. He said my ovaries are beautiful and have tons of antrofolicles so he puts me up closer to 80%. He has an overall 60% success rate for women under 35 but my follicles put me up there I guess. Do you have any details on pros/cons of your situation?


----------



## blondemop

We will be doing ICSI this month. I am 31 with mild endo, DH is 30 with poor morphology. We were told success rates are around 60%


----------



## labmommy

GL Blonde!


----------



## Mrs-G

We did ICSI, I was 35 at the time, given a 27% success rate and it worked first time. Good luck to you all x


----------



## psp2011

I was around 25 when we did our first round, worked first time! I see sucess rates just under 60% for those under 35. Probably it is not just one try, but all tries combined and then average or something. Good luck to you! We are TTC #2, just failed 2nd round, Trying FET next!


----------



## Flake-y

It varies per clinic, and my clinic base it on your age & amh levels. I'm 32 & my amh was very high; I was told 50% success rate & it worked first time!!!


----------



## nikki1304

Cos DB has a daughter already we dont qualify to get a free try on the NHS (very unfair, basically telling me I cannot be a Mum unless it happens naturally cos of this!)

Im pretty healthy, got preg in Nov but had a mmc. So I know implantation can take place with no probs! Our problem is DB SA last time was 8million per ml, 26% motility and 2%morph. This had improved from a SA last August!


----------

